# Sheep Shenanigans



## Matt n Lee (Dec 14, 2017)

Just a little fun in the morning with the sheep. They are such great homestead animals. We love them!






Also if any of this stuff on our channel interests you please like/subscribe/share it really means the world to us and the channel.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 15, 2017)

I'll subscribe!


----------



## Matt n Lee (Dec 15, 2017)

Yay! So glad to have you @WolfeMomma we are working on some stuff with our broody hen right now. She is due to have some eggs hatching this weekend and she DID NOT want to be moved to the hatching place


----------

